# chaffing help



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Try some anti monkey butt powder. Should help sooth the area.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Jock itch creams too, find it in foot section of pharmacy, as is also used for athlete's foot.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

There is a cream, I think it is made by Monastat, no not THAT cream, but it's made to keep you from chafeing and works great. It's in a purple and blue tube. I know the Wal Mart here carries it.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

yuck!
Is it rubbed raw? 
I'd put some neosporin on there, so your legs don't end up looking like mine -- discolored patches (scars) on both legs from riding around in shorts as a kid. I don't know why or how I did it, but I guess the pain wasn't bad enough to keep me off my pony, regardless of my attire. 


Hope they heal up quickly!


----------

